# It's not quite leprechaun bait but it ain't bad.



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2015)

@Graybeard stopped by my shop today for a little chat and he left me some Teak that started out life as Lands End furniture in the way back, long ago. One of the pieces looked like it might have a little figure so of course after he got on the road headed back I had to immediately fire up the bandsaw and make some pen blanks out of the piece. then of course I wanted to see just how purty it was going to be so rounded up one piece and put a quick CA finish on it. 
(This stuff won't be for sale so don't even ask. I put it here so folks can comment )

Thanks again Dave!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> ...leprechaun bait . . . . This stuff won't be for sale so don't even ask. I put it here so folks can comment



Here's my comment:

<&$*^#>%! and your horse too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Here's my comment:
> 
> <&$*^#>%! and your horse too.



My horse wanted to know if you kiss your wife with that mouth? 

The stuff was all somewhat weathered but one piece showed some curl so I pulled out all the metal fasteners and set up the saw to cut it down. Gives nice fat 1 inch square blanks. I wish the sun had been out today. The curl just pops out once a finish was applied. Of course now I'll be sanding and buffing all the rest of the pieces to see if I get lucky and find any more in there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for your time Colin, we enjoyed ourselves and learned a lot.
Graybeard

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

